# [W] Valkyrie Hellstrike Missiles [H] £££



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Greetings my fellow Heretics...I need some bitz for a conversion. I am after 2 Hellstrike Missiles from a plastic Valkyrie (the long pointy missiles...not the missile pods).










I need them pretty quick so I would prefer to get them from someone in the UK if possible.

Anybody able to help?

Cheers

Cypher


----------

